# Sharpener Pro plug-in adds Lightroom support



## stasber (May 6, 2009)

Nik Software on Wednesday announced that its Sharpener Pro 3.' plug-in software is now compatible with Adobe Lightroom 2.'. A free update for registered users, Sharpener Pro costs $2''. 

Aimed at professional photographers, Sharpener Pro is designed to work with Apple Aperture, Adobe Photoshop, and now, Lightroom. It sports adaptive sharpening algorithms and "U Point" technology used for selective sharpening. Creative tools let you enhance details and textures hidden in an image, applying them using "Control Points" to help draw the viewer's attention to key areas. 

The 3.''3 update supports Lightroom, and works with Mac OS X and Windows. It's available for download from Nik's Web site. The update works with both Sharpener Pro 3.' and the Complete Collection for Photoshop.

Link to article


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 7, 2009)

Does this mean that Sharpener Pro can be applied to the raw data for all LR supported cameras?


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 7, 2009)

I highly doubt it. I assume Lr passes a TIF over .... That's how the rest of Nik's stuff works. (In fact that's how everyone's stuff works, except PS/ACR)


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 7, 2009)

So its like the edit in function for other programs?
At present working with the raw files LR can provide, capture sharpening, selective sharpening using the adjustment brush tool and output sharpening on export. What significant benefits if any will this "plug-in" provide at $2'' additional cost?


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 7, 2009)

Some folks are adamant about having more sharpening controls than Lr provides. Perhaps they're the target market?  I haven't used any Nik PS stuff in quite a while, and none on Lr, so I have no comment on the actual software.


----------

